# Meet "Little Joe". What Do You Think?



## HeelsSouth (Aug 2, 2013)

This is my future project horse, Little Joe (don't worry, a name change is in his future). His story is that he was a camp horse, one of the ones rounded up and broke (in the old sense of the word) down south-west-ish, then shipped up here to a big camp. This camp has around a 100 horses a year, and at the end of the year, sells out 80% of them, either to the auction, or whoever will take them. He was bought back in August from his current owner, also a camp's stables manager, but the good kind. He was skin and bones then, and very skittish and claustrophobic. She's done tons of groundwork and some undersaddle work with him since then though, and he's gotten so much better, and is now just looking for a home to continue his more advanced training. That's what I'll be doing with him, training him to jump and showing him in hunter/jumper classes and events.

Owner thinks he may have some foundation QH blood in him, and is possibly registered with some pony breed/color foundation, though there's really no way to tell. The vet thinks he may have even been a breeding stallion for a bit, or at least cut late, since he has such a square jaw and cresty neck. 

He's 14.1-2, around 8 years old (one source said 10-12, more reliable one said 8-10), and a tobiano paint, though honestly I'm not sure if he's a bay for a chestnut (perhaps liver chestnut?). I personally really like his conformation. He's short and compact, but also has a beautiful long neck and head (love his roman nose. More noticeable in person). He has SO much bone in his legs, and they are very clean, except for a soft new splint on his left front. Owner says it's likely from a slip in the snow, since it's very icey where they live. She had one horse badly sprain his neck when he fell. He's never been lame as far as she knows.

We're picking him up March 9th, hopefully after the weather breaks, as we don't have an indoor.

I am definitely going to run him through the Conformation Tutorial, but just would like to get other people's opinions on him.
















































Thanks!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Why a name change? Little Joe was a character on Bonanza that rode a paint horse...


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> Why a name change? Little Joe was a character on Bonanza that rode a paint horse...


 Oh Yes,Micheal Landon...He & his Black & white Pinto I use to drool over:lol::lol:


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

I like him. He's got some good bones and stockiness to him. He seems a bit post legged through his back legs but it could be the angle of him in the picture perhaps.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

his front hooves and pasterns look to be in very bad condition. and from the front picture, there is something weird going on... I personally would want those XRayed. and a quality farrier. is he club footed on that L front? (I admit, i dont know anything about 'splints' but something is just...off)

he's butt high. weak looking back that has quite a 'dip' to it. could improve with good conditioning.

looks to be slightly cowhocked.

i do like the view of his butt from the back. nice and big. and his chest is lovely and wide. face is very pretty. has a super kissable nose. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> his front hooves and pasterns look to be in very bad condition. and from the front picture, there is something weird going on... I personally would want those XRayed. and a quality farrier. is he club footed on that L front? (I admit, i dont know anything about 'splints' but something is just...off)
> 
> he's butt high. weak looking back that has quite a 'dip' to it. could improve with good conditioning.
> 
> ...


His front legs look a bit splayed? Maybe it's the snow though.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I show with my paint in hunter classes too! Paint power!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree with something being off in the front pastern/foot area. Could be fine but something looks kinda off. I would vet check. Especially for something like hunter jumper. Its really I'm possible to tell from these pics with the hair,snow, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeelsSouth (Aug 2, 2013)

I know, the pics aren't great quality. There was about 18''-2' of slippery packed snow there, and the ground was very uneven, so he's not standing very square. I'll get some better ones when we get him. Also, I don't think he actually is downhill. I paid special attention to that, and I didn't notice it, but I think he was standing on the downhill slope in these pics.

Apparently, many camp horses get shod at the start of the summer (May/June) and the shoes are left on until August/September, with no trimming or anything whatsoever, and if they lose any shoes, too bad for them. This is what happened to Joe. When she got him, she said he was skin and bones and his feet where a total mess. Her farrier pulled his shoes and trimmed him up best he could, and has been trimming him since then, but she's only had him for 5-6 months, and hooves grow slower in winter. The nail holes were actually just about grown out, and the new hoof looked pretty healthy. He is due for a trim though. I expect she's waiting til it warms up a bit, especially seeing as we had another 18'' dumped here today. 

Thanks for all the comments. He definitely has an extremely kissable nose.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I think he's very decently put together. 

He's got a nice big bum that could be a tad deeper.. but it's still nice. Overall balance is good, I like where his neck is. 

Yes his back does look weak right now, but I think that is from underwork or the wrong kind of work. Working his back will remedy that over time. Other than that, his stifle seems to tie in quite high. It could be his coloring, just the way it looks on camera.


----------

